# Onsies are better than collars!



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

First of all I want to say Thanks! to Cheryl for the the suggestion to use a onsie. Callie was spayed on Friday and when she recovered enough to start licking at her stiches we put the collar on her. Well that was just the saddest thing. She ran into things, couldn't navigate the stairs or eat! So I ran to Target and bought a onesie for $1!! She has been wearing it ever since. It's so great. She looks cute and she can't get to her stitches. 

Here are some pictures of her, the first is of her resting right when we got home and the other is her showing off her new tshirt! ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

awww, that's just too cute.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Awww, Lisa...Callie looks like a little baby doll!!!

...how does she go pee in that?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Callie looks very adorable (though tired!) in her onesie! How is she doing? I hope she's recovering quickly! :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Isnt it a great idea?!?!? I wish I knew about that when my girls were spayed.
She is so cute laying there on her back!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She's SOO Precious! OMG, I just love that picture in the onesie! What size did you get? I think I'll get one too for Gucci's spay, I don't see torchering her w/ the collar either.

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That is a terrific idea. Callie looks so adorable. thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Callie looks adorable. What an apt saying on the onsie too...."puppy love"

Wish Callie an easy and healthy recovery!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

She looks so adorable in her onesie. I hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww, get better. I have to say she looks way cuter in the onsie and I LOVE LOVE LOVE that dog bed!

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG- that is the cutest thing!!!! Callie you are an adorable little girl in your onesie


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh my gosh...that is the cutest thing I've seen!! I want to pick her up and give her a (gentle) hug! I love her coloring, she is a cutie!

I'll have to remember this when Tessa goes in.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

That onesie does look so much more comfortable than the nasty old collar. Callie is so cute, and I hope she heals quickly!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, sweet Callie! She looks so cute. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I love the onesie--Puppy love, awww! I hope Cally continues on her healing way!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Aaaawww...look at adorable Callie! Sending some gentle rubbles her way!

That's a great idea about the onesy...I'll remember that for my furbabies!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Aw. Look how adorable. Houston and I wish her a speedy recovery.:grouphug::kiss:

Yes, Onesies are great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh Callie! You are just adorable! Feel better soon.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> Awww, Lisa...Callie looks like a little baby doll!!!
> 
> ...how does she go pee in that?


Thanks everybody!! She's doing much better now. She was a bit of a drama queen when we first got her home. She squealed if she even thought we were going to pick her up. The pillow you see her laying on was her mode of transportation for a day. I would literally carry her out to go do her thing and she'd walk back on the pillow, lay down and I'd carry her back inside! Sheesh Queen of Sheba! I've never had a dog be quite so sensitive after a surgery. :suspicious:

LOL - good question Diane, Callie is actually very good about waiting to go outside to potty. So, when it's time to go out, I roll it up! This onesie is actually velcro which is great in some ways. (I don't know if I would have wanted that on my babies, but for this purpose it's great!) When she's done taking care of her cleaning herself up, if you know what I mean, then I roll her over just like a baby and fasten back up and she's off and running again. I bought two so I can wash one and she can wear the other.

Kara it's a 6-9 month which is just perfect for her!

Thanks Amanda, the bed is great it was an impulse buy from Walmart of all places, but she loves it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Callie looks adorable!!! Take care and get well soon!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Callie looks so cute, she has you so well trained. I love it. Get well soon Callie.


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

That is so cute, she looks precious. I am going to use that on mine at the end of the month. Great idea.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That is adorable, Lisa! What a hoot!

I'm sorry that she was so sensitive in the beginning. I hope she has almost completely healed now.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Too Cute !!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sending warm hugs and kisses Callie's way - hope she feels better soon.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Callie looks so cute in her onesie. I'll have to remember that for Milo when his turn comes. How much does she weigh?


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh my goodness she is so cute. Love that little outfit on her.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

LOL - yes Debbie she does have me trained! But I tell you I've never heard a dog scream like that before. Wow! 

Thank you all for the well wishes, she's doing better, but the site of the incision doesn't look right to me so we'll be making a trip to the vet tomorrow.
Other than that she's great! 

The onesie works great and she has been really patient with it, this is not a dog who is used to wearing clothes. 

How much does she weigh??? Now that's a question I should know the answer to....... I know they told me on Thurs.....:frusty: my memory just isn't what it used to be! I'll find out tomorrow and get back to ya, ok? 

Have I mentioned lately that I LOVE this forum??


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Hey all. I bought a blow up collar at a pet store*

it's great. It actually works well as a pillow while he's sleeping. it reminds me of the neck pillows you wear for travel...you blow it up wrap it around his neck and velcro it. Cool.

eace:


----------



## PMcCoy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Onesie*

Do you think this would work on a male dog? Toby is getting neutered next week and I'm so nervous. He is my first male dog in a very long time and I really don't know what to expect or how to make things easier for him. Any thoughts?

Toby's Mom


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Some people have used the onesie on their male dogs, but it's possible that it will actually hurt them more because it can rub on their stitches more than on the females (based on where it's located). I don't like e-collars either so I bought Kubrick a bite-not collar. It worked and is much nicer to use!

http://www.bitenot.com/


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

They work great! Rudy was neutered a week ago, and had his onsie on for about 3 days.
One tip - you do not want a tight fit. Rudy is 13 lbs, the onesie I bought him was for 16-19 lbs babies. Cut a hole for the tail and you're good to go. I'll try to post a picture later. He of course had baby blue with baseballs. )


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

It worked great on Ollie. He hated the cone and when I put him in the onesie, he was totally calm and left all his stitches alone. He had a herniated belly button too so had lots of stitches! I don't know how others did it, but I cut a tiny little hole to put his tail through. It was a lifesaver for me! :baby: Plus it made holding him feel like he was little baby and he was totally lovable after his surgeries! Good luck with the neuter and try not to worry! We'll be thinking of him!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> Some people have used the onesie on their male dogs, but it's possible that it will actually hurt them more because it can rub on their stitches more than on the females


I can see how this might be true, but my vet said it was not a problem and thought the onesie was a great idea. He said he was going to start giving out onesies instead of e-collars.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Shelly - you are so right on! I DID feel like holding a little baby. He even looked littler in his onsie. )


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm glad someone else felt like that! I felt so maternal when he was in it....I sort of miss it now. I thought he looked smaller in it too...so adorable!


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

its a great idea. my belle was spayed yesterday. im going out and buy a onesie.
thanks michelle


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

PMcCoy said:


> Do you think this would work on a male dog? Toby is getting neutered next week and I'm so nervous. He is my first male dog in a very long time and I really don't know what to expect or how to make things easier for him. Any thoughts?
> 
> Toby's Mom


One of the inactive forum members bought little boy Underoos for her male after his neuter. It was rather cute, easy to manipulate and kept his incision site covered, but not snug. I think the little boy skivvies were a much better option than a onesie for a male.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I also used the bite-not collar and loved it. Monte was much happier with it than that silly cone. But I did have to put the cone on for a picture.. The second picture is the bite-not.


----------



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

That is *such* a cute idea! So much better than the collars

aak


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Here's little Rudy recovering from his neuter. First picture, Rocky is making sure he's okay. Funny how much bigger Rocky looks in this picture. Rocky is 13.9 lbs, Rudy is 13.2 lbs. Rocky just has so much hair!

Rudy is also curled up with my daughter taking their afternoon naps.

I loved the onesie!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh how sweet little Rocky is...hope he'll be himself again in no time.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

dumb guy question...what exactly is a onesie and where might i buy one?
and underoo?

joe


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Joe - not a dumb question. I onesie is for human babies. You can find them at any store that carries baby suppies. Target, WalMart, Sears, etc... It's a t-shirt that snaps in the crotch. When you put it on your Hav it keeps them from removing stitches after spay or neuter.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks cindy.
i sorta thought that but didn't want to barge into the wrong place asking for a onesie.

i also like the skivvie idea too.
might be easier to put on mugsy.

joe


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I wish all the words that I don't know turn out to be as pleasant 'looking' when I google them, tee hee
http://www.skiviez.com/Home/Index.underwear


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Maryam, now that's what I'm talking about. )

Joe, I think the only time a onesie would work better is if you have 2 dogs. Mine like to pull clothes *off* of each other, therefore I needed something that snapped in place. )


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

mugsy said:


> dumb guy question...what exactly is a onesie and where might i buy one?
> and underoo?
> 
> joe


Oh, I'm dating myself when I use the name "Underoos" aren't I? It's a brand name of the cartoon character version of little boy's underwear from the 80's, I believe. Here is what one looked like.









And a onesie is just a little undershirt that snaps at the crotch that is often used on babies/toddlers to keep their t-shirt tucked in. How cute. I went to Google to find a picture for you and found this one:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, here's a cute one! "Who's Your Puppy?"


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Rocky looks so sweet sleeping with your daughter (who is beautiful by the way!) Sure hope he's feeling like himself in no time. Great idea the onesies everyone. And I want that "Who's your puppy?" one NOW. Share the link Kimberly!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks for the info and also the research kimberly.
even an old guy like me can learn around here.
i wouldn't have thought about underwear for mugs...should be a hoot as he likes to carry mine around the house, when he can't find a stray sock that is.
joe


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

CinnCinn said:


> Maryam, now that's what I'm talking about. )
> 
> Joe, I think the only time a onesie would work better is if you have 2 dogs. Mine like to pull clothes *off* of each other, therefore I needed something that snapped in place. )


that must be a hoot to watch!
joe


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh Rocky looks so sweet sleeping with your daughter (who is beautiful by the way!) Sure hope he's feeling like himself in no time. Great idea the onesies everyone. And I want that "Who's your puppy?" one NOW. Share the link Kimberly!


Lisa, if you go to Google, then click on the link to images, and on that next page type in "onesie puppy" (without the quotes) and you'll get the picture to come up so you can find the link. I already closed that window but remembered where it was.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> I wish all the words that I don't know turn out to be as pleasant 'looking' when I google them, tee hee
> http://www.skiviez.com/Home/Index.underwear


Thanks for the eye candy this morning Maryam.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Does anyone else see a great business opportunity here......create a "onesie" for dogs with tail hole nicely cut out and stitched. Lots of cute puppy sayings, maybe shaped slightly differently to fit well on a dog. Gee, I wish I could sew.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Does anyone else see a great business opportunity here......create a "onesie" for dogs with tail hole nicely cut out and stitched. Lots of cute puppy sayings, maybe shaped slightly differently to fit well on a dog. Gee, I wish I could sew.


Kara, here you go! I know you could create something fabulous! :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Imagine the cute sayings.....

"Awww Nuts (mine r gone!)"
"I wasnt' broken but I've been FIXED"
"De-sexed but still SEXY"
"Got Spayed??"


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Susan, that's an excellent idea. You could sell them to vets offices & dog stores across the country. What small dog owner wouldn't want one? As oppose to those nasty collars. Love your t-shirt sayings too!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> Imagine the cute sayings.....
> 
> "Awww Nuts (mine r gone!)"
> "I wasnt' broken but I've been FIXED"
> ...


Oh, so clever, Susan!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, Susan, what great ideas!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

*Lola Hates her Onesie*

This Alpha Girl does not like to be dressed! But post-surgery she is dying to lick her wounds, and this is working. I threaten her with the collar! And she responds by peeing or pooping in her lovely outfit. :frusty:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Awww, that onesie is precious and so is she. Tessa's first few days she wasn't moving much and so I took her out on a schedule just as I did when potty training. Maybe that will help? I also carried her out the first couple days because she was so sore. After that she went back to ringing the bell but if I thought it had been too long I'd make her go out to potty.

She'll be back to her normal self soon. I think pups (along with kids & husbands, lol) regress when they don't feel well. Give her a gentle hug for me :hug:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

*Mats from Onesie*

So now that Lola is out of her post-spay onesie garb, the matts on her shoulders, front legs are nasty. I have gotten out the matts that were on her legs, chest, back. How do you know when matts get so bad that I would need to have her shaved? And has anyone done selective shaving? Because it looks like could leave her largely as is, brushed and combed out, with just shaving her front leg "armpits" areas. Also - is there an advantage to cut the matts out with scissors as opposed to shaving with clippers? It appears that she is blowing coat along with recovering from spay surgery. I can see the new kinkier texture coming in all over. It's always something!

I am so grateful for all of your expertise and advice. Thanks from me and mostly thanks from Lola girl.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Anne, I have only recently buzzed Lily down due to her matting! I usually cut their matts out, or comb them out if possible. But once they start to look very funny, I felt she needed to be buzzed. She has looked like a poodle for the last few weeks, but she is finally growing out, and really looks cute. I have to say that she is more cuddly and sweet since I cut her - which is really strange. She loves to be pet now, and scratched!! My thought is that is is only hair!! It will grow back. If they are uncomfortable with their hair,then arent they entitled to feel good and be happy!! My other two are also kept in puppy cuts,but I can let them go a little longer. 
I hope you are able to do what is best for Lola, I am sure she will look beautiful no matter what!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you take it slow, you can remove a lot of the mats yourself. Just make sure you are not anxious or frustrated when you do it. If you can let Lola get some exercise first (even some simple walking around) and wait until she is relaxed a bit, it will be better. If you don't feel the need to salvage all the hair you can, take some very sharp scissors and insert them under the mat, on the skin-side of the mat and slice into the mat, going away from the skin. That will assist your mat removal quite a bit.

And Laurie is right, it will grow back. Some things aren't worth the stress for either of you.


----------

